# Snowbirds Tech inspection



## Mr.fastman (Dec 17, 2003)

This will be my first trip to the birds, I have heard stories that there is little to no teching of the cars. I was wondering if those of you that have been to the birds in years past have had this experience or am I just hearing rumors?


----------



## "Frank Ulbrik" (Oct 21, 2004)

*...*

Rumors, They have a great tech, chassis height, min weight, spot check motors.


----------



## BudJ63 (Nov 11, 2001)

... and Chuck's BIG Hammer!


----------



## Mr.fastman (Dec 17, 2003)

So the motors are spot checked, I guess thats good. Are all of the A-main motors torn down in the handout classes? I was also wondering if the batteries are checked.


----------



## David Butts (Jul 26, 2003)

*Uh?*



Mr.fastman said:


> I was also wondering if the batteries are checked.


 
With the race directors decision to limit batteries to 3300's this year it'd be safe to assume that yes the batteries will be teched in some fashion.


----------



## RCThunder (Dec 19, 2001)

Just a rumor I am afraid.. we have a minimum 2 people in tech at all times and the top 3 from each heat are looked over good. All TQ cars are held and tore down. The previous years we have caught cars running illegal arms, cracked and tweaked stock arms, etc. And this year we know what to look for as far as batteries go. We try hard to have a great tech and believe we do.

CYA
Mike


----------



## Mr.fastman (Dec 17, 2003)

Mike, Thanks for responding to this thread. I'm glad to see that tech is taken seriously, contrary to the rumor, its a long way to go and a big expense and I am glad to know that you and the crew will insure a level playing field.


----------



## RC4less (Oct 9, 2001)

Hey Mike did you get the purple haze replacement bulb for Fuller's black light motor inspection tool. I think a change would be in order as Fuller might go disco on you and snatch the black light for some Saturday Night Fever dance steps. He kinda looks like Travolta a little, huh??

BT


----------



## katf1sh (Jan 17, 2002)

i love me some "rumors" lol

i think the snowbird crew find more grey are gadgets than any two national events combined! they just don't go public with the stuff they find. with the advent of the bird motors and epoxy balancing things aren't as crazy as in years past. my advice: don't try and fool tech..you will get caught! leave the drills at home boyz.... how many days left?


----------



## John Foister (Nov 3, 2002)

Mr.fastman said:


> This will be my first trip to the birds, I have heard stories that there is little to no teching of the cars. I was wondering if those of you that have been to the birds in years past have had this experience or am I just hearing rumors?


I can tell ya that I have had my motor in 19 turn tech'ed..torn down and told to change the end bell cause the notch was too sloopy, so I think they were pretty thorough in my case. Mike and the guys do a very good job with all aspects of the race.


----------



## Also ran (Apr 18, 2002)

*'Birds Tech*

The Snowbirds has become the biggest R/C car race in the world. Mike and the crew work hard to insure a "level playing field". We know this race is a big deal. People plan and look forward to this event months in advance. When folks get home the week after the race, we want them to think- Man, that was big fun. Can't wait for next year! Unfortunately, there are smarter people than us with plenty of time on their hands and a "WIN AT ALL COSTS" attitude. We'll be vigilant. Thanks for the kind words, and, oh yeah, HAVE FUN!

The Snowbirds Crew


----------



## Mr.fastman (Dec 17, 2003)

Thanks to Mike and all the Snowbirds crew for dispelling that rumor, I can tell that you guts take this subject seriously. I'm glad I asked instead of just wondering. Thanks again for responding can't wait to get there.


----------



## Also ran (Apr 18, 2002)

Oh yeah; when you're as fast as John Foister in 19T, eyebrows automatically go up.LOL See ya in a couple, John..


----------



## DROPKICK 78 (Apr 9, 2002)

remember guys if you are cheating / you are only cheating yourself!! because cheaters aren't winners!!! :wave:


----------



## cneyedog (Jan 22, 2002)

The tech at the birds is probably better then most of the big sanctioned races (ROAR etc etc). If you have any questions on what might or might not be legal....... its best to ask ahead of time ........ they are more then helpful. And at the birds we all have plenty of time to get to tech........ lol. 

I for one always take my car with a battery in it and the body im going to run to check ride height and weight BEFORE the racing starts, like during practice, so if a change is needed i can do so and try it on the track before hand.......


----------



## David Butts (Jul 26, 2003)

*On another note.*

The best way to look at it for most people is this. If you ask yourself "I wonder if it's ok to do this?" You may want to ask a tech or race official first. Once you are caught with something questionable it's too late. You have already cheated to a certain degree.

Once you have cheated you are and will always be known as a cheater. Do you want to be a cheater? How about a wal-mart greeter? Or a big band leader? A zoo animal feeder? A sod farm seeder? or last butt(tm)not least, A cheater, greeter, leader, feeder, seeder, who's known to every hobby talk reader?:tongue: 

Wow! I should really cut back on the coffee.

See yall in a couple o days


----------



## travymoto1 (Aug 7, 2004)

Butts , have you ever thought about writing childrens books.  :roll: 

Is it Wed yet!!!


----------

